# How to keep maple from turning yellow



## JRed (Sep 25, 2009)

I've tried several clear finishes (oil, lacquer, etc) on maple and each time they turn out looking more yellow than i'd like. Is there a good way to finish maple pieces and keep them looking white?


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I would think you would want to try a water based stain and sealant. Oil based stain and sealers will turn the pieces that color. I like to use oil to bring out the golden tones in a piece and water based stain and sealers to keep a more natural color tone to the wood. There's probably a lot more different ways to accomplish this, but that's just what came to mind right then.

Kevin


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

This discussion seems to be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have used a sherwin product in the past that was "non yellowing" and it did exactly what it stated, no yelling effect at all. It was a lacquer product but it was one of Sherwin's higher end lacquers as it cost more then the contractor stuff I typically utilize. The customer requested this product specifically as they did not want any yellowing effect. On that job we dovetailed solid maple and the drawers were lacquered and they kept their pretty maple look without any yellowing at all. Will use it again in the future.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

As stated above - use WATER based finish such as polyacrylic (made by general finishes). I used it on birch and it has kept it's unfinished color without darkening it to a deep yellow.


----------

